# Eclipse & JNI - UnsatisfiedLinkError in nativer Methode in Eclipse, aber nicht extern



## Prontector (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht ins falsche Unterforum verirrt. Die zusätzlichen Unterforen hier bei Java schienen nicht passend für meine Frage.

Es geht um folgendes: Ich benutze Eclipse Ganymede 3.4.0 und Java jdk 1.6.0_12. Mein Projekt verwendet mehrere native Ressourcen, unter anderem Java Irrlicht 1.4.2 (jirr1.4.2)
Seit einer Woche erhalte ich in Eclipse beim Ausführen oder Debuggen folgenden Fehler:
[...] UnsatisfiedLinkError: net.sf.jirr.JirrJNI.swig_module_init()V at net.sf.jirr.JirrJNI.swig_module_init (Native Method) [...]
Dieser Fehler tritt _nicht_ auf, wenn ich das Projekt als runnable Jar File exportiere und mit "java -jar projekt.jar" starte.
Ich habe in Eclipse bereits die Start/Debug-Einstellungen des Projekts so geändert, dass es im selben Verzeichnis aufgerufen wird wie die externe Jar-Datei, und dass dieselben Klassenpfade verwendet werden.
Die externe Bibliothek wird definitiv in Eclipse geladen, trotzdem kommt dieser Fehler.

Ich habe schon den gesamten Workspace entfernt und das Projekt komplett neu eingerichtet, Eclipse neuinstalliert und die benötigte Bibliothek auf Fehler untersucht. 

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende:
Warum läuft das Programm extern, aber nicht in Eclipse? Welche Einstellungen habe ich übersehen, die ein solches Problem verursachen könnten?

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------

